# Curtis MP3 player video help



## majwdy (Dec 31, 2007)

I got an mp3 player for christmas and it has a tiny useless screen that I can watch videos on. My only problem Curtis gives the worst support. I called them a few times and they just kept saying call back later. sigh........ anyway to my question I tried the video to smv converter on the cd and it just gave me the fallowing error "Failed result = 0x8004209" every other converter gives me somekind of msg like that too then usually freezes. I checked and the ones I tried support avi files to smv. 

Its a 2Gig MPK2050 I have winxp pro sp2 and Directx 9c and all it has is a tiny guide that really doesnt tell you how much about anything. I actually just learned the other day it charges when I plug it into my usb port of my computer (again the manual never mentioned this). Please any help would be great as I have looked all over the internet and have found no help. All I want to do is try this once and see if its atleast some what amusing thanks.

Sorry if this post doesnt make sense my little brother is driving me insane and I cant focus on what I am writing.


----------

